# Portuguese Water Dog puppies



## Historian (Aug 21, 2010)

My wife and I just picked out our new Portuguese Water Dog puppy and I took these adorable pictures:














__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





















I also made this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM5GpFJGAPg

All on my iPhone 4


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Aww.. How cute. How old is your puppy? Male or female?


----------



## Historian (Aug 21, 2010)

Its a female, five weeks old at the moment, we will be taking her home September 10 at the earliest.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Very sweet pup! Is she a wavy or curly coat? She has great markings.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Cute puppies!!!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Is she the one your wife is holding? If so, I love her markings! Very cute puppies!!

OMGoodness, I didn't watch the video before I posted...the "spotted" one was adorable!


----------



## Historian (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes, its the brown one in my wife's arms. She is wavy coated, the whole litter was. They were all supremely adorable, it was a tough choice. Can't wait to take her home in a few weeks


----------

